# The Universe



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

Lets say your walking in a small forest and when your non-dp'd you get the feeling of walking in the forest you know what i mean like.....
your laying down on a bed in the dark in a 4 corner room theres a certain feeling that you get from that enviorment

now this is my question

does the enviorment the earth give you that feeling or do you give you that feeling?

i personally think that the earth is alive and ive been living off of its vibrations if you live outside of your skin you can do this
and i think this is why ive been having such a hard time.

and i think im starting to finally "revert" back it should make recovery easyer on me


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

i dont know for the first time for about 5 minutes now i feel more "inside" of myself and seeing everything around me as outside myself and its justhere for me to interact with it.. when before I gues that I seen everything as a whole

no no what i ment was i cant feel it while dp'd but NOW i remember that you can when your not dp'd sorry

really hard for me to explain


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thank you very much spirit thats exactly what i was trying to say

NOW i got another question WHY IS IT THAT AFTER 7 YEARS OF THIS IM ONLY BEING ABLE TO SEE THIS NOW??

i swear i took on this "dp" as reailty and did my best with it.. and this explains perfectly all of the vibe talk ive been talking because litterly ive been functioning outside of myself! make sense thanks for helping me spirit you have always have  your the fucking bomb

AND ive been trying to fix within this reailty LOL holy shit no wonder i find it so hard

edit: I think I know the reason for this... im fucking stupid arent I? you guys get crazy thoughts that sound like they come from a geniuss mouth
me... I become the "unreailty"

I can see how some people mistake this for evolving... because if you do live like everything is in the same space as you and you actully come out "fixed in this" which I have when I got high one time EVERYTHING IS EXAGGRATED! the way you walk the way you talk absolutly everything! and for me anyway it was impossible to become comfortable in.

and I like this your own "space thing"


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks spirit  theres really nothing to be scared of then? becuse when i finally fix and im in my "space" I will feel safe right?


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

i just finished having a conversation with my dad over the phone and I looked in the mirror and I looked scared
i think he scares the shit out of me why is that? im a grown man 20 years old


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Didn't you say you look like your old man in another thread???

You may be 20 years old but you are seeing your father through the eyes of a scared kid, that scared kid who is still inside you.
All that kid wants is to be loved and feel protected, so love him. Do you get angry a lot?


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah I said that, that makes sense the child in me 
I use to get angry alot but im normally 100% void of emotions
id say right now im about 20% fixed

i should probly mention when i was little i would hide my sister every time he came home


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

The reason I asked you if you get angry a lot is because I do, just out of the blue. I know most of what cues in my anger, don't get me wrong I am not angry all the time, I would say about 98% of the time 

The thing is I have realized I was angry at the kid who is still inside me, for not trusting me to look after and protect him.
I felt like I hated him for making me miss out on so many things due to the anxiety HE would get. I was judging a situation through the eyes of a scared kid as well.
I not a kid, I'm 41 for god sakes :lol: Point is I realize what is going on now.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

oh i see thanks for letting me in on that so i can understand
right now theres a part of me that wants to go to the dark side and i can easily deal with situations like these and i wont feel scared
but I really dont wanna do that im gonna contiune trying to stay in the middle but a little more on the good side.

its me in to go full blown dark side

but i hope this doesint sound corny but I wanna help change the world to a better place
and this is comming through someone who has been through hell


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Small steps man.

It doesn't sound corny, the fact you went through hell makes you more empathic to others, you could help people because you understand what they have been through.
Just like I understand what it would have been like for you.
If you can help just one person than you have made the world a better place.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks bro and thanks spirit

i can see the compassion in the stuff you guys write me and I couldint be more appreacitive
thanks again

spirit, I will go check those out right now actully thanks for always taking the time to help me even tho you probly had to repeat yourself to me a thousand times lol so very sorry lol


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Regarding energies now my awareness is one and the same as my body, I have to say I feel less sensitive to the usual chakras/subtle energies. If I wanted to tune into those i could, but it doesn't really matter. On the whole, the concreteness of being the body is so much easier as I'm buffeted about less. Geology is beginning to inspire me because it is all about rocks and weather systems. Those things are really grounding.

Hey, try some tree-hugging Mark if you get the chance? All the blokes I know who do that are really sound lol.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks rozzane all try lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

cool!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll take my dog a walk tomoz, and hug the tree which first seemed real to me (it was the first object that took me out of my mind, and it's living as well)... Mothers earth's tree needs a hug of thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Hence why I perfer to use microphone... I'll get a webcam soon :roll:

I haven't a clue... I'll check it's seeds/nuts out next time (check it's nuts out... lol) Yeah it's the 3/3/84.

I got one of these:










But she's more weight on her... and she'd about 11-12 years old which heart problems.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

.


----------

